# TTF Rods @ Academy(Store List)



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

As requested...Here is the Academy Stores stocking TTF Gun Dog Rods

E-Commerce www.academy.com
Pasadena, Tx
Bunker Hill
Sugarland, Tx
Pearland, Tx
Mid County/Port Arthur Tx
Galveston, Tx
SPID/Corpus, Tx
Brownsville, Tx
Webster, Tx
Grand Pkwy/Katy Tx
Lake Jackson, Tx
Slidell, La
Lake Charles, la
Lafayette, La
Westbank, NOLA
Kenner, La
Houma, La
Harahan, NOLA
Weslaco, Tx
N Lafayette, La
Rosenberg, Tx
Baytown, Tx
Victoria, Tx
Covington, La

Check em out the next you're in Academy....Thanks, TTF


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Alot!!!Been waiting for this day for a while!Later Guys im off to buy one!

-magic


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Thanks Alot!!!Been waiting for this day for a while!Later Guys im off to buy one!
> 
> -magic


LOL...You kill me magic!!! You may want to call before you head that way...not sure all stores have em on the racks yet.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll check them out next time im in Corpus. That is my favorite Academy, they tend to carry thing you dont see everywhere else. Come to think of it, I may be in Port Author sooner. Thanks for the info.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> LOL...You kill me magic!!! You may want to call before you head that way...not sure all stores have em on the racks yet.


 LOL!!!! I wont call because i live near The Katy Acdemy at I10 and Grand Parkway, and i planned to go today anyway....thanks alot brother!

-magic


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

crawdaddct said:


> I'll check them out next time im in Corpus. That is my favorite Academy, they tend to carry thing you dont see everywhere else. Come to think of it, I may be in Port Author sooner. Thanks for the info.


Thanks for the feedback:cheers:....Yeah, Corpus is a huge Saltwater & TTF Store...Port Arthur is Saltwater Heavy as well.


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Can I expect to find them at the Beaumont store at some point?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

perchjerk said:


> Can I expect to find them at the Beaumont store at some point?


Yeah.....We're going to ask Academy to add Beaumont.

Beaumont and Lake Charles are tough on the Academy planogram designers....Lots of Fresh & Saltwater anglers shop at these stores, so space goes quick....hard to balance Salt & Fresh.

TTF


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

TTF- What actions do the rods come in?


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Yall are missing a huge market in San Antone. Lots of salty guys around here.


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

Why not at the one in Gulfport miss they are one of the biggest stores and have the most revenue


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

JimD said:


> TTF- What actions do the rods come in?


6'6" Med Light Wader Rod... Casting
6'9" MLXF Top & Tails Rod.... Casting
7' Med Fast Trout/Reds Rod ...Casting & Spinning Models
7'6" Med Fast Trout/Reds...Casting & Spinning Models


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I know we talked about this before what is the better all around rod? The rod that works great with lures as well as popping cork. I'm guessing the Trout/Red?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

fwoodwader said:


> I know we talked about this before what is the better all around rod? The rod that works great with lures as well as popping cork. I'm guessing the Trout/Red?


Yeah....7' and/or 7'6" Med Fast is a great "All-Around" Saltwater Rod...Good for Arty's, Poppin' and Bait.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Biloxi24yf said:


> Why not at the one in Gulfport miss they are one of the biggest stores and have the most revenue


I'll ask Academy....I'm sure if the Rods move well in the NOLA area...Gulfport will be the next store to the East.

Good to know Mississippi folks are asking about our products!:cheers:


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I went to the Academy in Webster today specifically to pick one up. Shipment must not be in yet.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

GSMAN said:


> I went to the Academy in Webster today specifically to pick one up. Shipment must not be in yet.


Okay...I'll check on this...should be very soon.

Everyone ... please call your Academy before heading that way.


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

Any San Antonio stores getting any in the future??? I should would like to get my hands on one


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Can't believe the Lake Jackson store is going to have them. Buy the looks of their shelves recently you'd think they got out of the saltwater tackle business.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

BigWW79 said:


> Any San Antonio stores getting any in the future??? I should would like to get my hands on one


Wow...We're getting extreme amounts of emails, calls and request for TTF Rods and Products in the SA area stores....We'll pass this along to Academy.

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## Biloxi24yf (Apr 21, 2011)

My uncle also owns a tackle shop in Biloxi and carries a few of your products but not nearly enough if I send you a pm with their info. It would be nice not to have to drive all the way to academy after fishing all day to go get baits that we run out of.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Can't believe the Lake Jackson store is going to have them. Buy the looks of their shelves recently you'd think they got out of the saltwater tackle business.


TTF had several discussions with the buyers and managers about Saltwater Products in Academy stores.... They're making *major* planogram changes....You'll see an updated Academy planogram soon.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Biloxi24yf said:


> My uncle also owns a tackle shop in Biloxi and carries a few of your products but not nearly enough if I send you a pm with their info. It would be nice not to have to drive all the way to academy after fishing all day to go get baits that we run out of.


I think I know the shop:smile:Your uncle moves alot of product!


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Prolly all to his nephew. Lol


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Good to know. Ever since they were bought out by another company the saltwater fishing selection has suffered dearly.



Texas Tackle Factory said:


> TTF had several discussions with the buyers and managers about Saltwater Products in Academy stores.... They're making *major* planogram changes....You'll see an updated Academy planogram soon.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Good to know. Ever since they were bought out by another company the saltwater fishing selection has suffered dearly.


Yeah....that was a question we asked....The buyout has nothing to do with the inventory issue....Academy decided to revamp the planograms before the buyout....it was going to change with or without the buyout.
Anglers will like the new planogram....lots of new stuff.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

The katy acdemy had not stocked them yet but maybe tomorrow......

-magic


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Pick me up one too, magic. My birthday is coming up


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> Pick me up one too, magic. My birthday is coming up


 PM me maybe we can work something out,seriously.:dance::biggrin:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

That sounds kinda creepy, but PM sent lol


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

i didnt get the Pm??And lol!!!!

-magic


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

If they are half as good as this one I'm buying 3!








Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## setxdargel (Jun 8, 2011)

I have trout killers also and held up great.I also own Falcon and Laguna but for Academy bought,dang good rods.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

TTF i miss the Trout and Red Tamers alot!!!!!I still have one of each but i wont be satisfied unless i have 3 of each!!!

-magic


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

MSRP?


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Yes, the 7' Trout Tamer Supreme is the shizz. It is my main rod for chunking plastics.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> Yes, the 7' Trout Tamer Supreme is the shizz. It is my main rod for chunking plastics.


Nobody asked for your opinion LOL just kidding brother!:wink:


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

RUFcaptain said:


> MSRP?


I think 99 bux.

Hey magic, go to bed. :mpd:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

jeff.w said:


> I think 99 bux.
> 
> Hey magic, go to bed. :mpd:


 Whachu mean you know its past your bedtime,check your inbox.:dance:


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

awesome to hear... ill check down here in the Nola area tomorrow!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

kd504 said:


> awesome to hear... ill check down here in the Nola area tomorrow!


Thanks!!!! Let us know if the rods are there.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

RUFcaptain said:


> MSRP?


Retail....$ 99.99

Pac-Bay 316 SS one piece stamped guides(No inserts to pop out)
Custom made IM-8 Blanks
Fuji Reel Seat
Grade A Cork Handle
Light & Sensitive

Lot of rod for the money!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just checked webster store. Staff wasn't helpful when asked. Told me they prolly wouldn't come out until spring lol.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

I Wanted to stop by to check out the rod and Checked the Rosenberg store and they didn't have it since u stated they did..pretty odd


----------



## 22'baykat (Aug 15, 2011)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> I Wanted to stop by to check out the rod and Checked the Rosenberg store and they didn't have it since u stated they did..pretty odd


That is why he said to call the store before you went. They probably have them at the stores, just not out on the floor yet. If you really want one try talking to a mgr about it....


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> I Wanted to stop by to check out the rod and Checked the Rosenberg store and they didn't have it since u stated they did..pretty odd


Sorry to hear that....This is the official Academy Store list...Rosenberg and the rest of the stores listed will have them on the racks any day now... We'll check on the status asap.

TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

porkchoplc said:


> Just checked webster store. Staff wasn't helpful when asked. Told me they prolly wouldn't come out until spring lol.


No...they'll be out this Fall...Thanks for the update!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Dang...after some of the emails and responses ...We're about to go stock Academy ourselves before we're ripped from our shop and dragged down the ICW by our feet at WOT...LOL


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

what about the 290 and 1960 location


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

LMC Marine Service said:


> what about the 290 and 1960 location


Don't think so....overall, TTF products tend to stay right around I-10 and below in Academy Stores.


----------



## LMC Marine Service (Sep 25, 2009)

no worries, worth the trip to go to katy when they have them


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Does Academy offer these online?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

RUFcaptain said:


> Does Academy offer these online?


They'll be online....Hopefully by this weekend.


----------



## djm444 (Nov 3, 2011)

What about Academy in Victoria?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

djm444 said:


> What about Academy in Victoria?


Yes, Victoria will have them....Please call before you head that way ... not sure which Academy's have em on the racks yet.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

ok thanks


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> ok thanks


Shoot...thank you for stopping by Academy to take a look!


----------



## Sugar Jay (Feb 10, 2010)

On the 7' rods are they two different rods like you carried in the past, the trout or red, or is it just one rod the trout/red?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Sugar Jay said:


> On the 7' rods are they two different rods like you carried in the past, the trout or red, or is it just one rod the trout/red?


Just one....7' Med Fast....Good all around rod for Plastics, Tops, Poppin Corks and Bait.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Going to Katy Acadmey today to see if they have them out AGAIN, its worth it because im finally getting to fish tomorrow!!!(; first time since july!!!!

-magic


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Going to Katy Acadmey today to see if they have them out AGAIN, its worth it because im finally getting to fish tomorrow!!!(; first time since july!!!!
> 
> -magic


Glad you get to wet a line....let us know how it goes....I think we may be "Creepin' " Sabine or Big Lake the next few days:dance:


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Wow Tal you ae lucky,wed grinded a day out on the bank,because the motor got stuck into gear  But we caught 2 upper slot flatties and a few undersized redz and a sand trout...All fish CPR'd for another day.

-Grant


----------



## parts henry (Aug 28, 2011)

blackmagic said:


> Wow Tal you ae lucky,wed grinded a day out on the bank,because the motor got stuck into gear  But we caught 2 upper slot flatties and a few undersized redz and a sand trout...All fish CPR'd for another day.
> 
> -Grant


LOL! pm sent


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

parts henry said:


> LOL! pm sent


 didnt get it....


----------



## kd504 (Oct 8, 2010)

no rods yet at kenner, la store...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

kd504 said:


> no rods yet at kenner, la store...


Okay....should be this week....We're going to see what's the delay...Thanks for updating us:cheers:


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

where are the rods for the baytown store they say they have not recieved any rods. went too go buy one last night. make sure you call the store ahead of time.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

chrism31 said:


> where are the rods for the baytown store they say they have not recieved any rods. went too go buy one last night. make sure you call the store ahead of time.


Thanks for stopping by Academy to check out our Gun Dog rods.

TTF shipped rods to Academy...The official store list is here and Baytown is on the list...Not sure why there is a delay getting the rods on the racks...should be very soon.

If you're going to Academy just to look at the rods...please call ahead.

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Tal,
Could you give the hq a call and ask them why?

-magic


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Tal,
> Could you give the hq a call and ask them why?
> 
> -magic


We have a call out...should know more soon


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Tal!!!!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome! I'll keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

We stopped by tthe Mid County/Port Arthur Academy on our way home from Sabine tonight....found some Dogs on the racks:cheers:

All Casting and Spinning models....Academy's on the list should have the rods any day now....Thanks, TTF


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Holy crud Tal thats like walking into heaven!!Should i go to my academy now????LMAO!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

New Poles halfs look Great from the Butt end.. Just wondering are they made in China , USA or in a dark back room ? I had the Old TTF poles back a few years and they held up great and their resale..


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> New Poles halfs look Great from the Butt end.. Just wondering are they made in China , USA or in a dark back room ? I had the Old TTF poles back a few years and they held up great and their resale..


Thanks for the question and fishing with a TTF product.

Imported....This series was Custom Designed to TTF Spec's with one of the top rod builders anywhere. Retail $99.99


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Thanks for the question and fishing with a TTF product.
> 
> Imported....This series was Custom Designed to TTF Spec's with one of the top rod builders anywhere. Retail $99.99


Thanks Tal !! A good percentage of Feechers know that its not where a product is made, its designers.. ( My 2K Chevy was made or assembled in Canada .. and it takes different parts like a O2 sensor )

I have Feeched with a many a pole from the string on a can to the Laguna and the TTF poles were up to the Laguna standards of mine. I am going to check out a 6'6 med light.

Hippy Thanksgiving to you and your immediate family and the TTF family !! Most peeps here and everywhere catch a cheet load of Feech on those realistic durable products from TTF. TTF member for life here.

Now if I could just get another TTF hat to last as long as the baits ? LOL

:texasflag


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Captain Dave said:


> Thanks Tal !! I have Feeched with a many a pole from the string on a can to the Laguna and the TTF poles were up to the Laguna standards of mine. I am going to check out a 6'6 med light.
> 
> Hippy Thanksgiving to you and your immediate family and the TTF family !! Most peeps here and everywhere catch a cheet load of Feech on those realistic durable products from TTF. TTF member for life here.
> 
> ...


Thanks....hope you and your family have a blessed Thanksgiving as well.

We have some new cool caps and visors on the way...we'll make sure you get a few.

TC


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Rods are starting to hit Academy Racks .... please let us know if you see them in your local Academy....Thanks , TTF


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Well i went by the Katy Academy today and they only had 2 models the 7' Medium Light Tip and the 6'6" Medium Light...I was hoping they would have the spinning ones as well but no!What kind of guides are on them Tal?


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Pac Bay SS 316 Stamped Guides...they look different? No inserts to pop out.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Oh ok yeah i thought the one i grabbed someone forgot to put them in LOL!


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Oh ok yeah i thought the one i grabbed someone forgot to put them i
> 
> They're 20-30% lighter than ceramic insert guides....The 6'6" Master Hunter Rod is about 3.2 oz and the 6'9" Cast & Blast Rod is about 3.5.oz


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Oh cool!I still miss the Trout Tamers...My old man has one that he wont give to me for whatever i offer him!!LOL He says its his lucky catching rod.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

blackmagic said:


> Oh cool!I still miss the Trout Tamers...My old man has one that he wont give to me for whatever i offer him!!LOL He says its his lucky catching rod.


We hear ya...we get several phone calls and emails about the Tamer Rods each day..we're considering a classic Tamer series for all the Tamer fans.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> We hear ya...we get several phone calls and emails about the Tamer Rods each day..we're considering a classic Tamer series for all the Tamer fans.


 Please??????


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Send some up to the academy here in Amarillo. I don't know why 'cause there's no place to fish. We've even got a Gander Mountain. People are too poor here to hunt NM or CO! J/K LOL! :ac550: CF?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Corpus Academy had about 5 of the 7ft bait casting rods out on Wednesday. I picked up the flu that night so I haven't been back to work since. I'll let you know if there are more out Sunday.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Corpus Academy had about 5 of the 7ft bait casting rods out on Wednesday. I picked up the flu that night so I haven't been back to work since. I'll let you know if there are more out Sunday.


Man, what a bad time to get the Flu....Hope you're feeling better...lots of good games to watch...Thanks for the update


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...=10151&N=101394130+4294967040&catalogId=10051

2 of the 6 Gun Dog Rods are online...the other 4 will be up soon.:work:


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I checked the Katy store today, the one at the Gr Parkway. Found the 6-9 and 7-6 baitcast, and 7-0 and 7-6 spinning. 

They had a decent stock of each. They looked really fine. I am going to wait for a 7 ft baitcast model. 

I would have thought they would put them in the I-10 store near Bunker Hill. I find it aways has a very good saltwater inventory when I go in there. But I didn't go there and it isn't on the list.

~


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

chaco said:


> I checked the Katy store today, the one at the Gr Parkway. Found the 6-9 and 7-6 baitcast, and 7-0 and 7-6 spinning.
> 
> They had a decent stock of each. They looked really fine. I am going to wait for a 7 ft baitcast model.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking out the rods and the update:cheers:.....Bunker Hill is on the list....3rd from the top.


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

I called the Baytown store and they could not locate the TTF rods . . . so I ordered the 7'6" casting model on their website . . . they only had 3 rods listed and only 2 were available . . . wanted a spinning rod also . . .

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10151&N=97010080+4294967040&catalogId=10051


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

TripleT said:


> I called the Baytown store and they could not locate the TTF rods . . . so I ordered the 7'6" casting model on their website . . . they only had 3 rods listed and only 2 were available . . . wanted a spinning rod also . . .
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10151&N=97010080+4294967040&catalogId=10051


Thanks for the order and update....We hope Academy has all rod models on the racks and online this week. Really surprised Baytown doesn't have them yet.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

*thanks for the info*



Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Thanks for checking out the rods and the update:cheers:.....Bunker Hill is on the list....3rd from the top.


Well ok, dang it; thanks for pointing that out --- I just missed it, plain and simple. That Bunker Hill store is a pretty good one all round. I wish I had read more carefully before driving to Katy, but the truth is I won't ever complain about going to any Academy store!

.


----------



## Artist (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey, why not are the rods not at the Humble,Tx location, you would think they would be. just opened a larger store so they can carry more items..if you can send them some. would love to try them out...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Artist said:


> Hey, why not are the rods not at the Humble,Tx location, you would think they would be. just opened a larger store so they can carry more items..if you can send them some. would love to try them out...


Okay.... we'll check on it...Thanks, TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

TripleT said:


> I called the Baytown store and they could not locate the TTF rods . . . so I ordered the 7'6" casting model on their website . . . they only had 3 rods listed and only 2 were available . . . wanted a spinning rod also . . .
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10151&N=97010080+4294967040&catalogId=10051


Stopped by Baytown Academy on the way home from the airport today...they had 76 Spinning and 66 Casting on the racks


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Just an fyi, ran by Academy in Lake Jackson today and they did not have the TTF rods even though they're on your list. The guy in the fishing dept. had no clue what they even were. lol


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

did not see any at webster yesterday


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Just an fyi, ran by Academy in Lake Jackson today and they did not have the TTF rods even though they're on your list. The guy in the fishing dept. had no clue what they even were. lol


Okay ... Thanks.


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> did not see any at webster yesterday


Hmmm...I got an email a few days ago from an angler saying he found the Rods at the Webster location....Thanks. We'll see what's going on.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

Got in a lunch time excursion: the Bunker Hill store had them in stock. 

Although my current rods suffer badly from lack of use, I did get the 7-0 baitcast. 
Now I just have to get out in the bay !!!


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Texas Tackle Factory said:


> Hmmm...I got an email a few days ago from an angler saying he found the Rods at the Webster location....Thanks. We'll see what's going on.


cool let me know. I was looking all over for them


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Rippin_drag said:


> Just an fyi, ran by Academy in Lake Jackson today and they did not have the TTF rods even though they're on your list. The guy in the fishing dept. had no clue what they even were. lol


We followed up on your post...Lake Jackson put the rods out last Wednesday 11-23...Thanks, TTF


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

perchjerk said:


> Can I expect to find them at the Beaumont store at some point?


perchjerk.....we contacted Academy about the Beaumont location...Good news, Academy will stock the Beaumont Academty with TTF Rods...Thanks for the request:cheers:

Stopped by the Rosenberg & Victoria Academy locations as we headed south...Both have Rods on the racks.

Word is..all Louisiana Academy's on the list have the Rods too.

Thanks,

TTF


----------



## perchjerk (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome. That is good news. Thanks for making the effort to get the rods there. I'll definitely be picking one or two up with some bday money in a couple weeks.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

*ttf rod isnt there*

stopped by rosenberg academy after school...They didnt have the ttf rod in stock...i will try the sugarland off 59 tomorrow...


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Ryanlovesfishing said:


> stopped by rosenberg academy after school...They didnt have the ttf rod in stock...i will try the sugarland off 59 tomorrow...


Ryan....I was in the Rosenburg Academy yesterday and they had all models on the racks.


----------

